# Age or Weight for Royals Breeding



## kormakid (Sep 21, 2011)

So....

What is the rule on royals breeding

ive read that they have to be a certain age and weight.

but then see threads where the poster is staying can be bread due to weight
but the snake is under age.......

is this a male vs female thing

age and weight for female and weight for male or am i just confused?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Females can be bred in their 3rd winter & must be a minimum weight of 1500g. Males can breed from 400g but better to wait until they are 700g+ (no minimum age for males).


----------



## kormakid (Sep 21, 2011)

ok thank you for that..

and anyone know about Corn Snakes, what are the weights/ages

and the when is the breeding season for corns.


----------



## SnakePitPythons (Oct 11, 2011)

hey m8 on your question (corny girl is right to a degree) everyone has there own ways of doing things,,

male royals if produceing sperm plugs could breed as soon as they get to a sufficiant weight I'E 550g/900g no more no less (MY OPINION ONLY it has worked a lot in the past) and if done right can breed within the 1st year or if your in no rush best to leave untill 18 months.

females however need to be bigger and older your looking on weights being from 1500g/2500 to maximize your egg count make sure your girl is big for around 6/8 eggs female needs to be around 1900g+ 4/6 eggs 1500/1800g and from 1800/1900g your looking around 5/7 eggs,, also need the to be about 2 years old aswell,,

also dont forget aswell if you have a 2000g female that drops around 6/8 eggs she will loose around 700g and it may take her a week to start feeding again, but she will soon get back up to weight for the next year,,.
breed you female every 9/12 months dont double clucth any royal it is isnt good and could prove fatel,, (this is my opinion only cause it as worked for me)

good look m8 

as for corns if there over 3ft they will breed hahahahahahahaa breeding season for most colubrids starts in febuary i think ..:2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

SnakePitPythons said:


> hey m8 on your question (corny girl is right to a degree) everyone has there own ways of doing things,,
> 
> male royals if produceing sperm plugs could breed as soon as they get to a sufficiant weight I'E 550g/900g no more no less (MY OPINION ONLY it has worked a lot in the past) and if done right can breed within the 1st year or if your in no rush best to leave untill 18 months.
> 
> ...



What do you mean "right to a degree"? I gave him a simple answer to the question he asked. Females minimum of 1500g & in their 3rd winter (so making them 2-2 1/2 years old). You have probably now confused the hell out of the OP with your post :gasp:.


----------



## kormakid (Sep 21, 2011)

Get guys don't fight. (lol)

I indeed tabs both answers and they compliment each other nicely. It's good to have a simple answer to get it in my mind then a more in depth one to build on the knowledge 

Thank you both


----------



## kormakid (Sep 21, 2011)

Bloody predictive text ........


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

if you look at what some of that yanks do its possible to get clutches from 300g 4 month old males and 900g 9 month old females :gasp: these are the exception though not the rule, im no expert but from what ive picked up 'most males will breed from their second winter and ideally 600g+(but feel free to try them lighter :no1 and females from their third winter and ideally 1500g+' is a good guideline, thats all it is though, a guideline, people with many years more experience than me like Scott Wilkinson always point out that condition is more important than weight.


----------



## SnakePitPythons (Oct 11, 2011)

corny girl said:


> What do you mean "right to a degree"? I gave him a simple answer to the question he asked. Females minimum of 1500g & in their 3rd winter (so making them 2-2 1/2 years old). You have probably now confused the hell out of the OP with your post :gasp:.


 not starting a fight or anything but you are right to a degree all i did was give more of a indepth decription on the weights a time scale's, no reply from the 2 of us are wrong or right its just just what works for us or what we have read somewhere else.. and as for confusing the OP i cant see that myself if im honest cause there is a lot of information there if anything he may have lernt something cause to be honest we are all learning everyday... im willing to leave this wierdness hear now and get on with it,, to the OP hope you get what you want m8


----------



## kormakid (Sep 21, 2011)

so my 2011 females will be ready if heavy enough by winter 2013

to late to start this year, 

so to get ready for next season 2012 will need a 2010 female?

is that right............?

many thanks everyone,

:lol2:


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

a female can breed on her 2nd winter if shes ready she will breed she will know. 1300g + as kevin mccurley says.and there are a few 2010 females that are 1300g. as for weight and number of eggs cant see how you can say this weight makes many eggs as i had a 1400g female give me 4 eggs with it being her first time and a 2200g female give me 3 eggs with her first time both this year and a 1800g gives me 6 eggs every time and a 2000g 9 eggs her first time so eggs and size can be very different. males can go as low as 300g and a few months old myself would go with 600g+


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

nicole horsell said:


> a female can breed on her 2nd winter if shes ready she will breed she will know. 1300g + as kevin mccurley says.and there are a few 2010 females that are 1300g. as for weight and number of eggs cant see how you can say this weight makes many eggs as i had a 1400g female give me 4 eggs with it being her first time and a 2200g female give me 3 eggs with her first time both this year and a 1800g gives me 6 eggs every time and a 2000g 9 eggs her first time so eggs and size can be very different. males can go as low as 300g and a few months old myself would go with 600g+



Glad you have posted this. I had a dilema (i had always thought they must be 1500g+ to breed), i have a CB10 Mojave female sitting at 1300g, do i breed her or do i wait? After speaking to her breeder who said he would breed her & reading lots of posts i decided i'd go for it :2thumb:. She locked up with my Lesser male. Like her breeder said to me, if she feels she's ready she'll go, if she's not ready she won't go. So now i have everything crossed for a BeL or 2 :2thumb:. She's not a long thin 1300g but quite a solid 1300g so hoping she's ready. If not there is always next year :2thumb:.


Another point the breeder made was that there are no weighing scales out in Africa so what is the deal with weights in captivity?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

corny girl said:


> Glad you have posted this. I had a dilema (i had always thought they must be 1500g+ to breed), i have a CB10 Mojave female sitting at 1300g, do i breed her or do i wait? After speaking to her breeder who said he would breed her & reading lots of posts i decided i'd go for it :2thumb:. She locked up with my Lesser male. Like her breeder said to me, if she feels she's ready she'll go, if she's not ready she won't go. So now i have everything crossed for a BeL or 2 :2thumb:. She's not a long thin 1300g but quite a solid 1300g so hoping she's ready. If not there is always next year :2thumb:.
> 
> 
> Another point the breeder made was that there are no weighing scales out in Africa so what is the deal with weights in captivity?


I've got a 1400 gram 2010 female Albino, I've asked a few people I know and they all agree that provided she continues to eat she should be ok to breed in Feb/March.

If she feels ready she'll breed, if she doesn't she wont.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I go with 600g + males and 1500g + females


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

SnakePitPythons said:


> hey m8 on your question (corny girl is right to a degree) everyone has there own ways of doing things,,
> 
> male royals if produceing sperm plugs could breed as soon as they get to a sufficiant weight I'E 550g/900g no more no less (MY OPINION ONLY it has worked a lot in the past) and if done right can breed within the 1st year or if your in no rush best to leave untill 18 months.
> 
> ...



My lord....!!! So much misinformation in one post............:lol2:


They can drop any number of eggs at any size. I've had a female drop 8 eggs at 2 kilos and 5 eggs at 2.2 kilos the next year.

I've also had a 1300g female lay this year in her 4th winter and give 5 good eggs and 2 slugs. She glowed and produced 7 follicles last year but I felt she was to small to breed at only 1100g.

I've also had a 2 kilo girl lay 5 eggs and 2 slugs early this year. all went bad.

If the ball is small but well proportined and over 3 years old at around 1300g i'd have no problem breeding her.

Not all girls are big.

They can also take a lot longer than a week to start feeding after laying. Longest i've had one go is about a month and a half but they can go a lot longer than that. Cleaning the tub and all decor thoroughly and washing the female to remove the smell of the eggs is the key.

Ball pythons do not double clutch.

Other things you've written simply do not make sense.

Have you ever actually bred ball pythons?


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Nix said:


> I go with 600g + males and 1500g + females



As a general rule I would be inclined to agree.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

markhill said:


> I've got a 1400 gram 2010 female Albino, I've asked a few people I know and they all agree that provided she continues to eat she should be ok to breed in Feb/March.
> 
> If she feels ready she'll breed, if she doesn't she wont.



My Mojave ate a large rat weaner last night, so hoping she'll put on the weight so she'll be over 1500g by the time she ovulates & lays :2thumb:. Like you i was told that if they aren't ready they won't lay (had that with my 08 female last year), this female was 2.2kg when i started pairing her this year so finger's crossed that this year she'll go :2thumb:. In the wild if an 18 month old female is a good size (1300g+) & ready then surely she will breed? She's not going to turn to the male & say "hang on i'm not 1500g+ so can't breed" :whistling2:.


----------



## Richard Hanson (Aug 6, 2011)

so is a consensus or a discensus on the 

MORE WEIGH=MORE EGGS

formula?

Of course there will be exceptions, I'm more interested with the average.


----------

